# East coast MUD NATS!!!



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

who all is going??? would love to meet some fellow forum members!!!:rockn:


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Gonna try to make it, if it's half as good as Texas, you won't regret it.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i will be there


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I will be there if the brute gets out of hospital


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If I get my Brute back in time I will be there racing. Look me up...my Jersey is Black it will have Barnett #10 on the back....it will say MaD Motorsports above my name and TCM below my number. My Brute is Snow Camo with Silverbacks....If I get the KQ 450 done for the lite class its Black with Silverbacks as well. Look me up...be glad to meet you.

Mark


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

I will be there. Look us up. Cooter Brown ATV. Red or Black shirts. We will be in the field behind the figure 8 pit.


----------

